# My custom dash for the race car.



## baun (Jun 6, 2005)

Nothing too special. When the rest of the cage goes in eventually I'll probably pull the dash all together but for now I put this together. Thought you guys might enjoy it:wave:


----------



## ajz9415 (Feb 7, 2005)

Nice Work :thumbup:


----------



## akabigmike (May 2, 2003)

Flocked!


----------



## BlackZach (Nov 4, 2007)

what is the dash wraped/coverd with


----------



## Erthan (Sep 9, 2011)

That's really cool. Nice work.


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

well done!


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

BlackZach said:


> what is the dash wraped/coverd with


It's flocked. It's used to reduce glare. :beer:


----------



## EL GOLFO DE MEXICO (Dec 15, 2011)

nemo1ner said:


> It's flocked. It's used to reduce glare. :beer:


 was it an electrified or whatever process ? 

or just glue and powder? 

looks nice :thumbup:


----------



## baun (Jun 6, 2005)

BlackZach said:


> what is the dash wraped/coverd with





EL GOLFO DE MEXICO said:


> was it an electrified or whatever process ?
> 
> or just glue and powder?
> 
> looks nice :thumbup:


 http://www.donjer.com/products.htm#Applicators 

I used the tube applicator. Super easy! Holding up nicely also.


----------



## EL GOLFO DE MEXICO (Dec 15, 2011)

baun said:


> http://www.donjer.com/products.htm#Applicators
> 
> I used the tube applicator. Super easy! Holding up nicely also.



thanks for the reply :thumbup:
ooh i see...it seems like everyone knows that page:laugh:

im about to buy the spray gun one...


----------



## schrickgti (Jul 27, 2007)

Looks great...good job:thumbup:


----------



## Rabbit Farmer (Sep 22, 2003)

Like the flocking... looks really nice.

Unsure what you are doing with the cage, but with my MK4, the forward A-pillar bar went right where the little round vents are located (see page "who-the-hell-knows" in the signature).... I ended up moving the round vents further upstream (more towards center of the dash; about 4 inches from stock location) and sealed the end of the airduct.

Steve


----------



## Rabbit Farmer (Sep 22, 2003)

Actually... it was the first page. Here are the images.


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## OGVW (Sep 24, 2001)

baun said:


> http://www.donjer.com/products.htm#Applicators
> 
> I used the tube applicator. Super easy! Holding up nicely also.


 which fibers and how much did you use? I'm about to pull my dash and try it too


----------



## baun (Jun 6, 2005)

OGVW said:


> which fibers and how much did you use? I'm about to pull my dash and try it too


 Rayon fibers. 3 oz. bag and I still have some left over.


----------



## RunningRabbits (Aug 5, 2012)

Nice work that looks really good cant wait for the final car!:thumbup:


----------



## collinVWfilling (Sep 7, 2012)

Its funny how just flocking the dash makes a normal dash look like a dtm special!


----------



## 1VR62NV (Sep 13, 2003)

nice work on the dash, any photos of the car?


----------



## BigTimBigTurbo (Aug 13, 2007)

wish people had more dashes like this


----------



## vr6 3.0 (Apr 19, 2008)

OP, is that a B&M shifter? What base is it in if you dont mind me asking? Hoe did you like it? Thanks

Isaac


----------



## baun (Jun 6, 2005)

vr6 3.0 said:


> OP, is that a B&M shifter? What base is it in if you dont mind me asking? Hoe did you like it? Thanks
> 
> Isaac


Stock base. Its a nice shifter. Ive had it for about 8 yrs now. Will be upgrading to the CAE motorsports shofter soon


----------



## acolella76 (Jan 12, 2013)

Looks sweet. Has any of the flocking material come off or made a mess or anything like that? I wanna flock mine, but I hear it creates a lot of dust if you aren't careful.


----------



## baun (Jun 6, 2005)

acolella76 said:


> Looks sweet. Has any of the flocking material come off or made a mess or anything like that? I wanna flock mine, but I hear it creates a lot of dust if you aren't careful.


Has held up great. :beer:


----------



## Klaus Daimler (Jul 7, 2012)

those vents are sick, where can i get some?


----------



## soeuroithurts (Sep 26, 2012)

Excellent work!!


----------



## CorradoFuhrer (Mar 21, 2002)

Is that hockey tape for the wiring harness or something more sophisticated? (i've used hockey tape in the past, works great) Most of the time if I can't see it I just go for electrical tape. Looks great :thumbup:


----------



## baun (Jun 6, 2005)

CorradoFuhrer said:


> Is that hockey tape for the wiring harness or something more sophisticated? (i've used hockey tape in the past, works great) Most of the time if I can't see it I just go for electrical tape. Looks great :thumbup:


 Friction tape I think its called. Works way better than electrical tape for making harnesses. Used to use it all the time when I was an installer at Best Buy.


----------



## baun (Jun 6, 2005)

A little updated and a year later and it still is holding up great. Recently did the top of the doors to match. My CAE shifter has been on order for 4 months now. Only thing Im missing. 















1VR62NV said:


> nice work on the dash, any photos of the car?


----------



## makgti (Feb 15, 2012)

Have you adjusted your accelerator pedal? It looks higher than the stock position, I was wondering because heel and toe in the mk4 is near impossible


----------



## baun (Jun 6, 2005)

makgti said:


> Have you adjusted your accelerator pedal? It looks higher than the stock position, I was wondering because heel and toe in the mk4 is near impossible


Havent touch it. I have one pair of shoes I can kind of do heel/toe:laugh: Looking into doing a pedal box soon. Dumping all my $ into the suspension and brakes right now though.


----------



## bagsonblue (Sep 20, 2012)

Sick


----------



## bagsonblue (Sep 20, 2012)

bagsonblue said:


> Sick


Sick


----------



## bagsonblue (Sep 20, 2012)

bagsonblue said:


> Sick





bagsonblue said:


> Sick


Sick :laugh:


----------



## baun (Jun 6, 2005)

Another little interior update. CAE shifter finally here.


----------



## Rabbit Farmer (Sep 22, 2003)

I sent a racing friend to your thread here to get ideas from your dash (the fibers) and he ended up with this in his Golf II 16-V


----------



## baun (Jun 6, 2005)

^^^nice:beer:


----------



## baun (Jun 6, 2005)

Another update. 10/22/13

Ditched the paint on the roll bar. Happy with my decision.


----------



## oldskoolaudi (Aug 15, 2009)

*looks killer*

car looks killer! should you have put your kill switch on the a pillar?


----------



## oldskoolaudi (Aug 15, 2009)

*looks killer*

car looks killer! should you have put your kill switch on the a pillar?


----------

